# [GRUB]Problème boot gentoo...[RéSOLU]  maintenant pb /proc..

## evil

Tout d'abord BONJOUR a tous  :Wink: 

Voilà j'ai décider de (re)tenter d'utiliser GRUB a la place de LILO mais je n'arrive pas a l'utiliser :/

Voilà les faits:

hda1 -> WindaubeXP

hda5 -> /boot

hda6 -> /

Alors Windaube boot mais pas Gentoo  :Sad: 

Mon grub.conf:

```

default 0

timeout 30

splashimage=(hd0,4)/boot/grub/splash.xpm.gz

title=Gentoo

root (hd0,4)

kernel (hd0,4)/boot/bzImage root=/dev/hda5

title=Windows XP

root (hd0,0)

chainloader (hd0,0)+1

```

Lorsque je choisis Gentoo il me dit "Error 15: file not found"

Un peu d'aide serait la bien venu  :Smile: Last edited by evil on Sun Oct 19, 2003 10:33 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## fribadeau

 *evil wrote:*   

> title=Gentoo
> 
> root (hd0,4)
> 
> kernel (hd0,4)/boot/bzImage root=/dev/hda5
> ...

 

Change pour :

```
title=Gentoo

root (hd0,4)

kernel /bzImage root=/dev/hda5

```

Ca devrait être mieux.

----------

## evil

c'est pareil   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## knarf

As-tu refait ce qui est dit dans la documentation à propos de la refaisation du MBR ? Il faut que tu écrases le MBR fait par windows sinon ton windows bootera. est-ce ca vraiment ton problème ?

----------

## gim

 *evil wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> title=Gentoo
> 
> ...

 

hum, root=/dev/hda6 non ?

----------

## evil

 *knarf wrote:*   

> As-tu refait ce qui est dit dans la documentation à propos de la refaisation du MBR ? Il faut que tu écrases le MBR fait par windows sinon ton windows bootera. est-ce ca vraiment ton problème ?

 

J'ai installé Win AVANT linux donc dans le MBR ya GRUB  :Smile:  Vu que je choisit entre windaube ou grub  :Smile: 

gim--> marche pas non plus avec le hda6  :Sad: 

sinon je viens de matter dans /boot et j'ai ça comme fichiers:

```

e2fs_stage1_5

fat_stage1_5

ffs_stage1_5

grub.conf

grub.con.sample

jfs_stage1_5

menu.lst

minix_stage1_5

reiserfs_stage1_5

splash.xpm.gz

stage1

stage2

vstafs_stage1_5

xfs_stage1_5

```

Ya tout ce qu'il faut  :Question: 

----------

## gim

 *evil wrote:*   

> 
> 
> sinon je viens de matter dans /boot et j'ai ça comme fichiers:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Ça c'est dans /boot/grub, et dans /boot il y a quoi exactement ?

----------

## evil

bah ya que le dossier grub et aussi un fichier.keep  :Confused: 

----------

## knarf

Bah il faut ton kernel dedans non ?

----------

## evil

bah ouai je viens de m'en rendre compte en mattant dans le dossier qui ya un problèmr   :Shocked: 

Mais comment faire  :Question: 

----------

## ghoti

Sais pas pourquoi mais je pressens un problème de montage de la partition "boot".

Lorsque tu affiches le contenu de /boot, comme dans ton post précédent, que donne la commande mount (sans arguments ! ) ?

Si la partition /dev/hda5 n'apparaît pas alors c'est un problème semblable à celui évoqué ici (voir mon message du 4/09/2003, vers la fin du fil)

----------

## adiack

Ca serait plus facile avec plus d'info. Boot avec le CD gentoo. Puis fait:

```
 fdisk /dev/hda

ensuite choisis option p pour ta table de partition.

```

----------

## evil

Voila ce qaue FDISK me donne...

```

PARTITION          BOOT         BLOCKS               TYPE

/dev/hda1            *                 10241406             NTFS  

/dev/hda2                             106976835             Extented

/dev/hda5                                    48163 +          83 linux

/dev/hda6                                 6136798             83 linux

/dev/hda7                               20474811             83 linux

/dev/hda8                                  522031              swap

/dev/hda9                               79794823 +          fat32

```

----------

## evil

 *ghoti wrote:*   

> Sais pas pourquoi mais je pressens un problème de montage de la partition "boot".
> 
> Lorsque tu affiches le contenu de /boot, comme dans ton post précédent, que donne la commande mount (sans arguments ! ) ?
> 
> Si la partition /dev/hda5 n'apparaît pas alors c'est un problème semblable à celui évoqué ici (voir mon message du 4/09/2003, vers la fin du fil)

 

bah je peux pas tapper mount vu que je peux pas booter sur la partoche linux  :Sad: 

----------

## ghoti

 *evil wrote:*   

> Voila ce qaue FDISK me donne...

 

Cela n'apporte rien de plus : cela correspond bien à ce que tu avais annoncé au début  :Wink: 

Ce qu'il faudrait connaître, c'est le contenu de /dev/hda5 !

Toujours en bootant sur le LiveCD, monte temporairement cette partition sur un répertoire quelconque (/mnt/test1, par exemple) et donne-nous son contenu.

Il est en effet possible que ce contenu ne corresponde pas à ce que tu crois voir dans /boot !

----------

## ghoti

 *evil wrote:*   

> bah je peux pas tapper mount vu que je peux pas booter sur la partoche linux 

 

Oui, en effet :/

Le but est de déterminer si, à un moment ou à un autre, tu n'aurais pas installé des trucs dans /boot en oubliant de monter la partition /dev/hda5. C'est un oubli courant  :Wink: 

Donc, toujours sur le LiveCD, et en plus de la manip de mon post précédent, monte également la partition /dev/hda6.

Le répertoire "/boot" sera alors accessible.

En résumé, on va dire qu'on monte la partition de démarrage sur /mnt/test1 et la racine sur /mnt/test2.

Dans ce cas, tu devrais avoir :

/mnt/test1 ==> contient le kernel + le répertoire grub

/mnt/test2/boot ==> doit être vide

Si ce n'est pas le cas, donne le contenu respectif de ces 2 répertoires.

----------

## evil

bon avant que je vois tes 2 messages précédent j'ai réinstallé grub (non sans mal   :Very Happy:  ) Et j'ai fais tout a la mano...

Donc now dans ma partoche boot j'ai le repertoire grub et bzImage  :Smile: 

Mais ça boote tjours pas  :Sad: 

----------

## evil

SAYAI  :Laughing: 

Aparament ça boot mais ya un blème... J'ai plus le bel écran grub... Toutes les écritures sont noires avec des bandes blanches verticales donc illisibles!

Aparement c'est un problème de splash.xpm.gz je crois mais je veux aps dire de conneries :/

----------

## evil

Cette fois ci ça marche j'ai réussi a tout remmtre en marche  :Exclamation: 

ça fonctionne avec ce grub.conf

```

default 0

timeout 30

splashimage=/grub/splash.xpm.gz

title=Gentoo2

root (hd0,4)

kernel /bzImage root=/dev/hda6

title=Windaube XP

root (hd0,0)

chainloader (hd0,0)+1

```

Par contre au démarrage ça bloque a: "Mounting proc /proc" (de tete)...

----------

## knarf

Es-tu sûr d'avoir mis le bon processor dans ta compilation de ton Kernel sous la section Processor type and features  ---> ?

----------

## evil

bah ouaip j'ai mis athlon-xp  :Smile:   :Shocked: 

mais ya moyen de vérifier  :Question: 

----------

## knarf

Qu'en est-il de ton /etc/fstab  :Question: 

----------

## evil

 *knarf wrote:*   

> Qu'en est-il de ton /etc/fstab 

 

```

# /etc/fstab: static file system information.

# $Header: /home/cvsroot/gentoo-src/rc-scripts/etc/fstab,v 1.13 2003/07/17 19:55:18 azarah Exp $

#

# noatime turns off atimes for increased performance (atimes normally aren't

# needed; notail increases performance of ReiserFS (at the expense of storage

# efficiency).  It's safe to drop the noatime options if you want and to 

# switch between notail and tail freely.

# <fs>             <mountpoint>    <type>     <opts>            <dump/pass>

# NOTE: If your BOOT partition is ReiserFS, add the notail option to opts.

/dev/BOOT      /boot      ext2      noauto,noatime      1 1

/dev/ROOT      /      xfs      noatime         0 0

/dev/SWAP      none      swap      sw         0 0

/dev/cdroms/cdrom0   /mnt/cdrom   iso9660      noauto,ro      0 0

/dev/cdroms/cdrom1   /mnt/dvdrom     iso9660         noauto,ro               0 0

# NOTE: The next line is critical for boot!

none         /proc      proc      defaults      0 0

# glibc 2.2 and above expects tmpfs to be mounted at /dev/shm for

# POSIX shared memory (shm_open, shm_unlink). 

# (tmpfs is a dynamically expandable/shrinkable ramdisk, and will

#  use almost no memory if not populated with files)

# Adding the following line to /etc/fstab should take care of this:

none         /dev/shm   tmpfs      defaults      0 0

```

Je le trouve bizarre non   :Question: 

----------

## ghoti

 *evil wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> /dev/BOOT      /boot      ext2      noauto,noatime      1 1
> 
> ...

 

Ben ouais : faut évidemment remplacer BOOT, ROOT et SWAP par leurs VRAIES valeurs !  :Laughing: 

Donc, chez toi : /dev/hda5, /dev/hda6 et /dev/hda8 !

----------

## knarf

Je te donne le mien.

```

# /etc/fstab: static file system information.

# $Header: /home/cvsroot/gentoo-src/rc-scripts/etc/fstab,v 1.10 2002/11/18 19:39:22 azarah Exp $

#

# noatime turns of atimes for increased performance (atimes normally aren't

# needed; notail increases performance of ReiserFS (at the expense of storage

# efficiency).  It's safe to drop the noatime options if you want and to 

# switch between notail and tail freely.

# <fs>                  <mountpoint>    <type>          <opts>                  <dump/pass>

# NOTE: If your BOOT partition is ReiserFS, add the notail option to opts.

/dev/hda1               /boot           ext3            noauto,noatime          1 1

/dev/hda3               /               reiserfs        noatime                 0 0

/dev/hda5               /home/knarf     reiserfs        noatime                 0 0

/dev/hda6               /opt/Music      reiserfs        noatime                 0 0

/dev/hda2               none            swap            sw                      0 0

/dev/cdroms/cdrom0      /mnt/cdrom      iso9660         noauto,ro               0 0

proc                    /proc           proc            defaults                0 0

# glibc 2.2 and above expects tmpfs to be mounted at /dev/shm for

# POSIX shared memory (shm_open, shm_unlink). Adding the following

# line to /etc/fstab should take care of this:

# (tmpfs is a dynamically expandable/shrinkable ramdisk, and will use almost no

#  memory if not populated with files)

tmpfs                   /dev/shm        tmpfs           defaults                0 0

```

Voila, en gros il te faut aussi c'te ligne de proc.

----------

## evil

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> # /etc/fstab: static file system information.
> 
> # $Header: /home/cvsroot/gentoo-src/rc-scripts/etc/fstab,v 1.13 2003/07/17 19:55:18 azarah Exp $
> ...

 

J'ai ça... mais ça bloque toujour a "mounting /proc...." 

on dirait que GENTOO m'aime pas  :Shocked: 

----------

## Leander256

Est-ce que tu as compilé le support de /proc dans ton kernel? ainsi que de devfs? Dis-nous ce que renvoient les commandes suivantes:

```
cd /usr/src/linux

cat .config | grep CONFIG_PROC_FS

cat .config | grep DEVFS

```

Il manque peut-être encore autre chose, mais bon déjà voyons si ceci y est.

----------

## evil

ça me dit no such file ect....  :Embarassed: 

----------

## knarf

cd /usr/src 

ls -al

----------

## Leander256

Si tu pouvais copier le contenu de la console quand tu as des messages d'erreur ce serait plus simple pour t'aider, parce que là on est dans le flou, on ne sait pas quelle commande a échoué (même si c'est très probable que ce soit la première)  :Confused: 

Et au passage as-tu compilé ton kernel avec genkernel?

----------

## evil

Alors:

```

cat .config | grep CONFIG_PROC_FS

```

réponse:

```

CONFIG PROC FS=Y

```

```

cat .config | grep DEVFS

```

réponse:

```

DEVFS=y

DEVFS MOUNT=y

#config_devfs_debug is not set

```

Dans /usr/src j'ai le rep des sources du kernel et son lien symbolique

J'ai pas compiler mon kernel avec genkernel mais manuellement  :Smile: 

----------

## ghoti

Question idiote : tu as bien un répertoire /proc je suppose ?

----------

## evil

 *ghoti wrote:*   

> Question idiote : tu as bien un répertoire /proc je suppose ?

 oui   :Wink: 

----------

## evil

UP  :Embarassed: 

----------

## yoyo

Dans mon fstab, j'ai :

 *Quote:*   

> # NOTE: The next line is critical for boot!
> 
> none                    /proc           proc            defaults                0 0
> 
> 

 

C'est dans une ancienne version de fstab qu'il y a :

 *Quote:*   

> proc                    /proc           proc            defaults                0 0

 

Hope this helps ...

----------

## knarf

Peut-être que ta mise à jour de ton etc-update n'a pas été faite correctement essaye de faire comme le poste précédent.

----------

## evil

bon j'ai tout essayé rien y fait ....

je vais donc réinstallé   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

